# British Waterways Key



## Arkwright007 (Sep 10, 2013)

After spending a few days on a narrow boat I realise that a handy key to have is the one that will give access to fresh water and sanitary stations if you're near a canal. Not sited at all locks but maybe there are location maps elsewhere (?). Anyhow, for the small cost it's a handy thing to have on youre keyring;

British Waterways Key -Canal Boat -WaterWay Lock Walk - BUY 2+ Free Post Upgrade | eBay


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 10, 2013)

having known some boaters i think the British waterways keys were reserved only for the waterway users and as such were only meant for those people ,they a little different than disabled keys keys for public use as the waterways was private poperty  may be wrong but


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have had a BWB key for years, ever since I owned a boat in the 1980s. I use my key on numerous occasions they are very handy to have because there are some with showers, all have WC and an outside water tap.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Misuse of Waterway Key*

Yes but the use restricted to Boat owners or Boat user's such posts will result in the increase in costs or as the Waterways are going the closing of some of the Sanitary Stations

Alf



Bopper said:


> I have had a BWB key for years, ever since I owned a boat in the 1980s. I use my key on numerous occasions they are very handy to have because there are some with showers, all have WC and an outside water tap.


----------



## edina (Sep 10, 2013)

BW is now Canal & River Trust (the key is the same).

There is a map here Canal & River Trust

You need to tick the "Boating & Mooring services" box. It's easier to use if you untick t'others.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for that, Arkwright.

Have just bought two.

Will come in very handy when we head off to track down that renowned pirate of the southern waterways, Mr "Purple Bum" Edina and his drunken crewmate  :banana:

PS how's your stutter these days and are you still running that corner shop? :lol-053:


----------



## Monkey (Sep 10, 2013)

I must get one, where from?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 10, 2013)

Monkey said:


> I must get one, where from?



From the link in the first post


----------



## camping_gaz (Sep 10, 2013)

*just bought one*

just got one although ill never use it cus i only really camp on the coast,
but you never know :nicethread:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2013)

Can I suggest that you buy these from the Canal and River Trust. They will cost £6 but at least the money is going to the upkeep of the facilities rather than some ebay pirates pocket!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2013)

mandrake said:


> having known some boaters i think the British waterways keys were reserved only for the waterway users and as such were only meant for those people ,they a little different than disabled keys keys for public use as the waterways was private poperty  may be wrong but



I spoke to the Canal and Rivers Trust earlier and they informed me that the facilities are there for other users as well as boaters as long as they buy the keys from them, (something which they obviously cannot police). So walkers, dog walkers etc. etc. are welcome to use them.

They are aware of the Ebay ad and their concern is that loads of these keys will be sold, useage will go up whilst no coffers are coming in for upkeep, therefore risking the facilities being closed down. By buying from them we can hopefully help to keep them open.


----------



## edina (Sep 10, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Can I suggest that you buy these from the Canal and River Trust. They will cost £6 but at least the money is going to the upkeep of the facilities rather than some ebay pirates pocket!



On our recent trip on the Nene, an Environment Agency water, we had problems unlocking some of the locks. When I asked an E.A. chap about it he told me that there were hundreds of copies about and they were being forced into the locks and buggering them up; with that in mind the above is good advice.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 10, 2013)

thats fine if the now trust that runs the canals and river network  is ok .i asumed that the facilities were for the boat users .we know there are public toilets a some of the places visitors go .only reason i mentioned it was not the use of the facilities was wrong but as we all know we sometimes do things that arnt always ok with authorities and the gen public ,no point in getting anybodies dander up over anything else  and to keep it hush hush we know it goes on but we turn a blind eye sort of outlook


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 10, 2013)

Report the ebay adverts to ebay with the complaint that they are selling illegal copies.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> Report the ebay adverts to ebay with the complaint that they are selling illegal copies.



I don't know what the legality or otherwise is of copying a key. Would it come under breaking and entering?

I will suggest it to them.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 10, 2013)

As a former boat owner, I can tell you that the 'Watermate' key (to give it the correct name) is cut from a blank that cannot be obtained commercially. This was done intentionally to prevent the keys being copied.

So if the keys are sold other than by the C&RT, someone is making their own blanks or has possibly obtained them illegally.


----------



## scampa (Sep 10, 2013)

I know that the OP was well-meaning, but I agree with Robmac about buying these keys directly from the Canals & Rivers Trust. 

Even if we don't use these "pirated" keys ourselves, by advertising or encouraging their use we might not be giving others a very favourable impression of ourselves as responsible wildcampers. 

It could also alienate us to some of the boating fraternity, who might then not be so sympathetic when they see us overnighting at some waterside locations where they could have control of the access.

BTW, I didn't realise that non-boat owners were welcome to use these facilities(*) (with the official key, of course), so there could possibly be plenty of boaters out there who don't realise either, and might try to accuse us of "unauthorised" use?

(* Well, shiver me timbers...... does this mean that for all those years that I've had my key, I didn't really have to pretend to be an old sea dog, confusing other towpath users with my old nautical phrases like "avast, me hearties, care to share some o' me grog?"). :boat:


----------



## edina (Sep 10, 2013)

scampa said:


> I know that the OP was well-meaning, but I agree with Robmac about buying these keys directly from the Canals & Rivers Trust.
> 
> Even if we don't use these "pirated" keys ourselves, by advertising or encouraging their use we might not be giving others a very favourable impression of ourselves as responsible wildcampers.
> 
> ...



That wouldn't fool anyone without a parrot on your shoulder.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 10, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I spoke to the Canal and Rivers Trust earlier and they informed me that the facilities are there for other users as well as boaters as long as they buy the keys from them, (something which they obviously cannot police). So walkers, dog walkers etc. etc. are welcome to use them.
> 
> They are aware of the Ebay ad and their concern is that loads of these keys will be sold, useage will go up whilst no coffers are coming in for upkeep, therefore risking the facilities being closed down. By buying from them we can hopefully help to keep them open.



Hi Rob

There does not seem to be a link on their site to buy one or am I missing it

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Sep 10, 2013)

Tbear said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> There does not seem to be a link on their site to buy one or am I missing it
> 
> Richard



try this link Richard;

https://secure.britishwaterways.co.uk/shop


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 10, 2013)

Before rushing off to buy keys, be aware that many of the service points are nowhere near roads ...

And the taps are provided for filling boat water tanks, and the costs are covered by the high licence fees that boat owners pay.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> Before rushing off to buy keys, be aware that many of the service points are nowhere near roads ...
> 
> And the taps are provided for filling boat water tanks, and the costs are covered by the high licence fees that boat owners pay.



It probably wouldn't go down to well to be seen lugging cassette's down there either! I think the idea is that keys are available for walkers etc. to use the loo when caught short.


----------



## MATS (Sep 11, 2013)

mandrake said:


> having known some boaters i think the British waterways keys were reserved only for the waterway users and as such were only meant for those people ,they a little different than disabled keys keys for public use as the waterways was private poperty  may be wrong but



Yep I have a key and once again according to this forum I am breaking all the rules....just by wild camping you are breaking some rule somewhere so nobody should go worrying about using some water - same as Harbours - always a tap somewhere.  Nobody has ever challenged me yet!


----------



## Robmac (Sep 11, 2013)

MATS said:


> Yep but I break all the rules....



Yes we know. Arrogance like this online does us no favours either.


----------



## camping_gaz (Sep 11, 2013)

*probably never use it*

but ordered yesterday received it today :boat:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 11, 2013)

MATS said:


> Yep I have a key and once again according to this forum I am breaking all the rules....just by wild camping you are breaking some rule somewhere so nobody should go worrying about using some water - same as Harbours - always a tap somewhere.  Nobody has ever challenged me yet!



dont think i ever said you or anybody has broken any rule ,and ok some wild camping may be against the written rule but not all ,i am over sixty and to tell you the truth i have wild camped as we call it for it must be 50 years in tents cars vans &motorhomes  and never been shifted on once  .the only thing is if we all went round bragging about this or that then it may or would put people against wild camping i only pointed out that mabey using a waterways key acquired from e.bay or elsewhere may be something that British waterways considered wrong ,we have found out that said charity is selling keys so buy one off them and use it .frankly there is little need to trapes about the country looking for waterway taps when water is available in nearly ever filling station on the planet .so to my mind what is the need for a key.


----------



## edina (Sep 11, 2013)

mandrake said:


> dont think i ever said you or anybody has broken any rule ,and ok some wild camping may be against the written rule but not all ,i am over sixty and to tell you the truth i have wild camped as we call it for it must be 50 years in tents cars vans &motorhomes  and never been shifted on once  .the only thing is if we all went round bragging about this or that then it may or would put people against wild camping i only pointed out that mabey using a waterways key acquired from e.bay or elsewhere may be something that British waterways considered wrong ,we have found out that said charity is selling keys so buy one off them and use it .frankly there is little need to trapes about the country looking for waterway taps when water is available in nearly ever filling station on the planet .so to my mind what is the need for a key.



In this country water is not a problem, but emptying loos is not so easy and I think this is the main advantage of using the service points.


----------



## hextal (Sep 11, 2013)

Blimey things have changed.  I used to work for BW and those keys were almost impossible to get hold of as a member of staff.  I mean, I only needed one to get access to structures I was trying to inspect, so it clearly wasn't important.
:rolleyes2:


----------

